# More land than I bargained for.



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

*After all was said and done we bargained for 30 acres, the survey came back it was 34.25 acres on the new property, which was a suprise the original deed said 30 acres. Lisa, Dallas and I spent about 4 days cleaning up and Cleaning out the caboose and Shop, trimming limbs back out of the roads and just doing some general cleaning up on the property! So Far I am pretty happy over all with it. I also contacted the power company and had the lines lifted about 10 ft there were a couple of spots the electrical lines weren't much more than 8 feet off the ground. Looking a Lot better now! OK the Caboose is Y'alls to stay in when you come to visit, Good Luck LOL!!*


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

If and when I ever get to quit working, one day I might be able to visit and drop a yote or two with you. I live in Mobile so its not too far for me, but what little time I have now when not working is family time--thats how much Im working. Also all my yote hunting has been in Colorado and Illinois where Im sure the tactics have to be modified due to the density of the woods and all that entails. I cant wait to try calling some back home, but I think I probably will have to scatter gun them, just have to wait and see. (retire in about 5 years) sigh.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I hear ya man, family time is utmost important to me too! Thankfully some of our Family time is spent hunting fortunately my wife and son love it as much as I do! I would like to get with ya and try to take a yote or two. I am very fortunate to have every other week off to do what ever but sometime that is just not enough time in the week. I Stay pretty busy myself. I will prolly retire like my Dad at 83! Thats Ok with me though!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

great to hear things are going well with you new place.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Glad you got more then you figured, not many things free nowadays.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Better more than less ! Had the opposite happen once, chalked it up to lesson learned.

Do you have a well ? Sounds like you are enjoying it !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Glad to hear you made out better than you figured Richard.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That's great to hear !! More is better..... and more work. Hopefully ya get a chance to get some good hunting in on it this year.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

ReidRH said:


> I hear ya man, family time is utmost important to me too! Thankfully some of our Family time is spent hunting fortunately my wife and son love it as much as I do! I would like to get with ya and try to take a yote or two. I am very fortunate to have every other week off to do what ever but sometime that is just not enough time in the week. I Stay pretty busy myself. I will prolly retire like my Dad at 83! Thats Ok with me though!


 Just me , but if you catch me working for money at 83 please shoot me like a yote, Im trying for 58 to retire but it depends on my hours in the trade and the final tally put away in my pension if its feasible bill wise. If I keep plugging away steady then my suffering now will pay BIG dividends in the hunting and fishing department when I do retire with a lot of years to indulge afterwards. Also at least your wife enjoys it, mine enjoys her horse ( I just see glue there)







JK! Just wish she would train it for shooting from atop it. Then that would be worth the hay, and vet, and ferrier, and lessons, and boarding, and equipment. Geez I thought I spent money lol (horse=money pit)


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

bones44 said:


> That's great to hear !! More is better..... and more work. Hopefully ya get a chance to get some good hunting in on it this year.


Despite the neighbors LOL


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Reid have the neighbors talked to you again since they informed you of the no hunting policy? If so have they said anything about the shooting?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd be setingup my clay target thrower and having some fun.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Nah they mus've heard the Shots the other Day LOL!!


----------

